# We need some bigger bouncers at the door.



## 99Limited (Mar 9, 2011)

What's up with all this spam? Is there a security issue we need to be aware of?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 9, 2011)

There's no security issue here, and I'm sure that account will be deleted or banned.

But, now you know why there's a timeout between posts on other forums, like KF.


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 9, 2011)

Either that or a captcha for each post. I don't know which is worse. I sometimes have a hell of a time with the captchas


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 9, 2011)

I was just going to ask the same thing. What is captchas? How o the spamers get in? They have to 1st find this board, then join, then get the email then post? Seems like a lot of work just to spam?


----------



## l r harner (Mar 9, 2011)

a filter for those that want to be members would be a big help but even those can be ran around


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 9, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> I was just going to ask the same thing. What is captchas? How o the spamers get in? They have to 1st find this board, then join, then get the email then post? Seems like a lot of work just to spam?


 
Captcha: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAPTCHA

I support the death penalty for spammers.


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry about that- we have been working on several schemes to keep them out. None are perfect, so its always going to be a battle to keep them out.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 9, 2011)

As Jim already said, we've been working on this problem but these spamsters are relentless in how they do things. No one wants this to stop as much as we do.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 9, 2011)

I think the first step is to ban all forum people from Uzbekistan (for one week) 

All kidding aside, if you do have to resort to captchas, the please don't do the colored ones. 10% of males have color perception that is off or some form of color blindness. I have green color blindness and colored captchas drive me CRAAAAAZY.

k.


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 9, 2011)

Per post captchas are a silly idea. Besides, the bots are already bypassing the registration captcha, one more isn't gonna stop em.


----------



## Jay (Mar 10, 2011)

We are in the process of enlisting the services of two gentlemen named Vito and Nunzio.


----------

